# Digital Delivery



## Nwcid (Dec 16, 2019)

Is there a way to set up a website or a service that already exists that does the following.  

I shoot sports images for a small school.  I do the traditional "envelope" with pricing for prints and deliver the prints within 2 weeks.

Looking at branching out a bit and would like to add digital delivery also.  I know there are several ways to post all of the images fore sale on a single page and have the images purchased direct followed by a download.  In this method, anyone who chose to pay for an image could download any image of any kid.  This does not seem like a good way to handle things.  

What I would like is a site, or service where I can upload an image that can only be accessed by a PIN, direct link or something similar.  So in this case the student would pay for the image as an add on to prints, when the prints are delivered they would go to the site, enter the PIN and be able to download their image.  

Is there an alternate safe way to do this?


----------



## Original katomi (Dec 17, 2019)

I don’t know. But this sounds like stepping into unsafe grounds.
Given the number of #people# out there that could and would mis use your service this could come back to bite you in the bum.
You sound like you are being careful and nod to you out of respect. Hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 17, 2019)

My site has a proofing/download section in the background.
You can set up separate proofing rooms for each client and they are all password protected and not listed anywhere on the website.

The way I deliver digital files is when the client has completed the shoot, I provide them with their password. Once payment is complete I upload the images to the site and provide them the link.
I host through Format but many companies have this type of service.


----------



## Nwcid (Dec 17, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> My site has a proofing/download section in the background.
> You can set up separate proofing rooms for each client and they are all password protected and not listed anywhere on the website.
> 
> The way I deliver digital files is when the client has completed the shoot, I provide them with their password. Once payment is complete I upload the images to the site and provide them the link.
> I host through Format but many companies have this type of service.



I have a similar ability also though my proofing site.  

I was just tying to see if there was a way to create 1 album with individual downloads as there will typically only be 1-2 images per client with likely 20-30 clients that want this service.  

It would be nice to have a single "album" but pin numbers for each image.


----------

